# 18 Rats for Adoption in WI



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Okay, so I just thought I would announce this here in case anyone on this forum around Wisconsin is looking for rats. I know I couldn't find _any _rats around here while I was looking in October, there was barely any in the state at all. Well, 18 just arrived at the Wisconsin Humane Society! There are both males and females and they're available at both the Milwaukee and the Ozaukee campuses. They're all 9 months old and I have a feeling they came from the same household because they all arrived at once. Maybe they were rescued from a hoarding situation or their previous owner passed away? Either way, they're freaking adorable. Look at this...










..and that's only 4 of them!!


----------



## Spud_The_Rat (Jan 28, 2018)

ugh im clear in utah. id have taken least 4.  i hope they all fine loving and spoiled homes


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

They surely will no matter what, the Humane Society has every potential adopter meet with an agent who goes over the care the animal will need and whether the future caretaker has all of the necessary supplies before they bring the animal home. I got my two rats from the Ozaukee campus and they asked me which cage I had prepared and what food I was planning on feeding the rats. I love their organization, they're really working against impulse adoptions and ignorance. They want the best homes for their animals.


----------

